# Smok Nord 4 80watt



## Rob Fisher (24/8/21)

When @Mauritz55 mentioned to me that the Nord 4 is a DL device with great flavour I had to get one! I hate pod systems and have wasted a lot of money on them because they never work for me due to the fact that most are MTL devices. OMG this one has airflow for Africa! I even have to close the airflow down a bit! This is an impressive little device and my first impressions are that finally there is a Pod device for the DL brigade and decent flavour at that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Mauritz55 (24/8/21)

Glad you like it Uncle Rob!!
Now you can go Fooshing without damaging a Expensive Setup!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## grouter (24/8/21)

I was hoping it would be better than the Nord 2, which has not impressed me.
I generally stick to my Caliburns and my nic salts.
Not willing to splash out the bucks only to find they have the same "flavour fail" as the Nord 2 (when compared to the Caliburn).


----------



## Timwis (24/8/21)

grouter said:


> I was hoping it would be better than the Nord 2, which has not impressed me.
> I generally stick to my Caliburns and my nic salts.
> Not willing to splash out the bucks only to find they have the same "flavour fail" as the Nord 2 (when compared to the Caliburn).


Caliburn 2 just being released by the way!


----------



## grouter (24/8/21)

Timwis said:


> Caliburn 2 just being released by the way!


 You mean the Caliburn G?
Reviews tell me to stick to the Caliburn original.
Coil issues, leak issues, flavour not as good as the Mk I !


----------



## Timwis (24/8/21)

grouter said:


> You mean the Caliburn G?
> Reviews tell me to stick to the Caliburn original.
> Coil issues, leak issues, flavour not as good as the Mk I !


No, Caliburn A2, very much an updated version of the original.

https://www.sourcemore.com/uwell-caliburn-a2-pod-system-kit.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## grouter (24/8/21)

Timwis said:


> No, Caliburn A2, very much an updated version of the original.
> 
> https://www.sourcemore.com/uwell-caliburn-a2-pod-system-kit.html


Thanks! Will check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/21)

The Nord 4 went with on today's 8km walk! For those of us that like RDL and DL vaping this is a winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## grouter (24/8/21)

I have to say, it is a sexy-looking device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/8/21)

grouter said:


> I have to say, it is a sexy-looking device.




It sure is @grouter! And for me, it performs better than any Pod System I have had before. Let's see if I'm still using it next week. I tend to get all excited with new stuff and then the novelty wears off and I return to my Dvarw DL's only. But I must say I have been using the Nord 4 all day (on my walk and in the jacuzzi) and it is performing splendidly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mauritz55 (25/8/21)

First everyone needs to know that this device out of the box is just like a DL full on Vape device!
It’s not a caliburn Mtl Nic salt device as it has so much air it’s unbelievable!!
However one can purchase different pods with higher ohm resistances to use it with freebase or Nic salts!
80W is a lot of a small compact device and it blew me away as the mesh coils are so good now to a extent that it’s comparable to a RTA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

